# Differences between DIY cubes



## Stax (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

Lately i'm totally into cubing and a few days ago i was searching for a new cube.
And apparently there are alot of different cubes.
But what is the difference between the cubes.
Some say that the 'white' cube is better? But isn't it just the colour?

What is the difference between an A-cube, C-cube, etc etc?
I thought it just was the packaging of the cube.
I'm really confused :confused:.

I know the ebay stores like puzzlepro, cubefans (= cube4you) and rubiks.com.
Is there a major difference between the cubes from e-bay and rubiks.com?

Thx for explaining


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the Puzzleproz and cubefans/cube4you cubes are really the same. Now waht you want is a Type_A cube. The order from vest to worst for DIYs is: A>C>B. Weird, I know. The difference is really only quality. Again, *Type-A*


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 9, 2008)

Not only the color is different in the cubes, it is also the type of plastic. For example, a white cube isn't the same plastic as a clear one. I think that the gold and silver cubes are also just a transparent painted over, and the paint isn't good for speedcubing.


----------



## icke (Jan 9, 2008)

there is also a different in the weight. i like the white one better. i think the white cube (background) makes you see the colors of the stickers better. i m a little bit color blind and find it easier to use a white cube. makes it better for me to see if it is blue or green. i already changed orange with black so i dont get mest up.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 18, 2008)

well now there is an "un-poppable" cube that only comes in the white colour and you can find it at cube4you.com it is the "new one"

A=best D=worst 

B and C are in the middle


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

The Qualities of the DIYs

A = Best
B = Bad
C = In the Middle
D = Not many people know because they just came out.

One difference I know between the Rubik's Brand DIY and the other DIYs is that the center pieces of the Rubik's Brand DIY are known to fall off a lot. Also, Rubik's Brand DIYS only come in black.

Some people say that different color DIYs are better than others because they are mad out of different kinds of plastic. The different kind of plastic may be smoother, softer, lighter, ect.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 18, 2008)

@coopersacatfilms please check the dates of these threads you are posting in. Its good you are searching through the forums to find the information available in them but I have seen a few threads where you answer month old questions. If the question died a month ago I don't think it needs answering anymore especially since your answers are not providing much new information. 
yes it does seem to go A>C>B with D one knows yet. And yes the hardness and weight of the plastics are different. I don't know if they differ by type or not tho since i have only felt a green, white and pink type A and they all have the same soft plastic. My white new type however has a harder plastic than the white old type A. And as for A, B and C some people actually like the "lower" quality cubes better and some people mix and match parts to find the cube right for them.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 18, 2008)

coopersacatfilms said:


> A=best D=worst
> 
> B and C are in the middle


How can you say that? I have D type cube and i can guarentee you its not the "worst", in total fact its just as a good as type A or better as preferance, and i could aslo argue type C is better then type A but thats another story.



pcwiz said:


> The Qualities of the DIYs
> 
> A = Best
> B = Bad
> ...


B types arnt bad, i dont think people can classify types of Cubes in order as it is just a matter of personal preferance
I think its the *center caps *and rubiks DIY's did come in white if i think.


----------

